# Mouse is Frozen on my laptop asus



## ANS718 (Mar 10, 2010)

My mouse cursor is frozen on my laptop. My Husband let my son play with my laptop, and now the mouse is frozen. I shut it down and restarted it several times. I only know how to get around on my laptop using the tab button. I am using my phone to ask this question now. Please help me.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

If you have a means to roll back your system then that should take care of it. Or your trackpad needs updated drivers.
Go to the support pages on the net for Asus and they will gve you the required info
Your son may have right clicked somewhere disabling the mouse.
Look in system properties under track pad and see if the check box is unticked


----------



## ANS718 (Mar 10, 2010)

The trackpad drivers are working properly

Asus support it s a joke they had be reboot my computer, which I previously did.



I thought about it. The mouse worked on the main start up board right before logging in under our usual user name, so I created another username using Tab to get around. 
The pointer is working fine under the new user name. Which lead me to believe this is not a hardware problem. Am I right? If so what kind of problem is it, and how do I go about getting it fixed. I would still like to access that user name and use of my mouse.

Thank you.


----------



## maceman (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you using TouchPad or usb mouse?
Synapsis TouchPad settings you can check from the Control Panel
XP: Control Panel->Printers and other devises->Mouse
Vista & 7: Control Panel->Hardware and Sound->Mouse


----------

